# Kit Nipping



## erag0n (Jul 23, 2013)

We bought our two new ferret kits home Wednesday. We bought them off a nice man who had only had them for a week, having to rehome them due to allergies. He gave us the ferrets plus the large cage for £120 (including harnesses, leads, food, treats, carrier, toys, bottles, bowls etc) 

While we were there, my mum spoke to the man while I played with the 9 week old kits. Slightly nippy, but trainable. My parents happily paid and we walked away, extremely happy with the bargain. The polecat coloured ferret was to be my dad's and little sister's, while the silver panda coloured was mine.

My silver is now nip trained, nipping only when we're playing or if I startled him. However, I've been trying to nip train the polecat, as my dad is currently busy with work and my little sister (10) would be too frightened and may accidentally hurt him. 

I've handled him everyday since Wednesday and let him and his brother roam around my room and the living room under supervision when my dogs are confined to another space. They are fed on a mix of James Wellbeloved Wellbeloved kibble and raw/boiled meat.

The polecat (Bear) just won't allow me to nip train him. As soon as I let him down from scruffing, he'll turn his head and nip. Scruffing and dragging ends the same. If I yelp, he will stop for a couple of seconds then run back and nip again. If I hiss, he ignores it. I've found the best method so far is to push my finger slightly further in when he bites, usually he'll push my finger out, sometimes he will bite harder though. It's starting to hurt now. His brother, as I said, is an angel - he'll nip when playing and if he nips too hard I'll yelp and he'll back off, he'll also lick my hand and jump up and lick my neck. 

This is the first time I've ever had ferrets, although I've wanted one since early last year. I asked my dad for advice (he used to own ferrets) but he just shrugged and said to smack him. Of course, I've never, and would never, hurt an animal, much less a baby. Once he realised I was upset over it, he promised he wouldn't hurt him, but I've now taken full responsibility for the ferrets, at least until they have stopped nipping.

Sorry for such a long thread! But can someone help me understand why Bear is nipping so much? And how to stop him? I don't know what else to try.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi welcome to the world of ferrets.

at 9-10 weeks they maybe starting to get their big teeth now, so they maybe simply teething. If Bear goes to bite just push your finger gentley into his mouth
then he will spit it out and think i dont like that, just repeat this until he realises.


----------



## erag0n (Jul 23, 2013)

Okiey doke, thank you, I'll keep at it


----------



## IvyInspired (Oct 3, 2013)

Hiya,

Just thought id add, that i got a male ferret kit a few weeks back (i now have two!), but he never accepted being scruffed, and would jump back to nip again whenever i tried anything, or else would bite harder if i tried to push my finger further into his mouth.

Now it was still a good 2/3 weeks of monster behaviour from him, but i tried to pick him up and just carry him round with me while i was doing chores or just wandering round the house, so he learned that time with 'mum' was relaxing, not play time.

If he was having a naughty moment, i would give him time out in a cat carrier for no more than 5 mins, so he learnt that if he was too rough he would be secluded from the rest of the family. Most of the time he would be just as naughty when he got out, but iv found with ferrets - they love to push their luck! Its just about persistence!

Anyway now, my first ferret is such a softie...like...he never even nips anyone in play anymore, and he grabs at my leg to ask for a cuddle - and automatically gets content and sleepy when i pick him up. I'm trying the 'picking up and carrying' thing on a daily basis with the new ferret too - and if nothing else it teaches them to be calm while you hold them, which is great training for when visitors come round!

Hope this helps!

Lauren


----------

